# Budsgunshop.com?



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone use this before? They have a very good price on the Smith & Wesson M&P9C and I was wondering how legit they were and if anyone has ever used them. 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I get guns here from them for transfers, they are great to deal with and they ship fast.


----------



## BIKENUT06 (Apr 8, 2007)

bought a few times from them and no problems, fast shipping too


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Great compant to work with, some of the best prices around.


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

C.Keith&Co said:


> I get guns here from them for transfers, they are great to deal with and they ship fast.


That's what I was looking at them for. They had a really good price for a M&P pistol and was wondering if anyone had any experience with them.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have heard there name brought up on other shooting websites, never anything bad.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I had a customer have a gun sent here and he could not pass the background check so I called Buds and told them the gun was going to be returned to them- the customer service person told me "no problem- ill e-mail you a U.P.S. shipping label , just put the label on the package and ill arrange for U.P.S. to pick it " thats what I call service, I didnt have to drive across town to ship it back. every gun that has come here from Buds the Customer has been satisfied with it. I would recommend them .


----------

